# Abram's salvation



## AnonymousRex (Jan 5, 2005)

"Then He brought him outside and said, 'Look now toward heaven, and count the stars if you are able to number them.' And He said to him, 'So shall your descendants be.' And he (Abram) believed in the Lord, and He accounted it to him for righteousness." (Genesis 15:5-6)

Properly speaking, was Abram "saved" before this moment?

AnonRex


----------



## ReformedWretch (Jan 5, 2005)

Wow, before he believed...no.

Was he "elect" before then? I would say of course he was, or he would not have been "saved" at that moment.


----------

